# Hello Everyone



## AlwaysTraining (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm new to Martial Talk and wanted to start off on the right foot.  So, let me start by saying 'hello'.  I hope that I'll be able to contribute to everyone's study of the martial arts just as I'm sure that all of you will contribute to mine.

As a little background, I had my first start in the martial arts with shotokan and aikijitsu about 11 years ago.  After just one year, I left my dojo but continued to train a little on my own for another few years.  Now, I'm 26 and am going to return to martial arts once again.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome AlwaysTraining!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello, welcome.

Any idea what it is you are looking at starting up this time around?  Continuing Shotokan or Aikijitsu?  Something new?


----------



## Gemini (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to MT! I hope you find something close by that suites you.

Good training!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome always training and Happy Posting. 
Terry


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to MT...enjoy


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello there!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2005)

Greetings, Always Training.  This is a great discussion forum, btw, good choice.

I'm also curious as to what you will gravitate towards now you are returning?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 31, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the foum.  Glad you decided to start studing again.  Any idea what you will be studying


----------



## mantis (Dec 31, 2005)

hey
i want to say welcome
and wish you good time on MT
but i know you are always training and i dont want to interrupt


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Dec 31, 2005)

What style I intend to study will, to a large degree, be dictated by what the area has to offer.  I currently live on Long Island, but in a couple of months I'm going to be moving to Huntsville, AL.  I've looked ahead and it seems as though Tae Kwon Do is the predominate style there, if not the only one.  Not to say there is anything wrong with TKD, by no means.  I would just prefer to have a broader selection from which to choose.  However, my primary focus is to return to MA.  If it has to be TKD, I would be perfectly happy with that.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 31, 2005)

How-dee!


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Navarre (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome, AlwaysTraining! Please let us know when you've found a new school.

Until then and beyond, Happy Posting!!


----------



## MJS (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT! There is a lot of good information here, so dig in.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the Boards 

Good to have you.

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, welcome, welcome! :wavey:  It's great that you continued your training on your own and are now returning! Enjoy the boards!  

MJ


----------



## still learning (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome Mr. Always training.....it is nice to know you love every minute of it, not of us want to be "always training"????

But to get better? ...one must always be training.........Aloha


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome, AlwaysTraining!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Cujo (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT and congrats on taking up your training again! Keep us posted.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2006)

AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> I hope that I'll be able to contribute to everyone's study
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fly (Aug 27, 2007)

Are you still in Huntsville, AL?
I am a transplant from the D.C. area and trying to find people that want to train in American Kenpo Karate (Ed Parker). Can't find anyone. If you are interested I train out of my garage, I also have brown in Isshin-Ruy karate. I just need one omre form for my black belt with that style. I am 5th degree Kenpo stylist, etc...
Later
Victor


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 27, 2007)

Saying hello to someone who joined *12-31-2005* seems silly ... who resurected this thread ... LOL


----------



## seasoned (Aug 27, 2007)

Good observation 14 Kempo, anyways, welcome aboard "always training".


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome To Martial Talk


----------



## donna (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

